# am i mean?



## devastated (Jul 8, 2007)

hi everybody..my bf n i have been tgt for 3 yrs.sometimes i feel like im not intrested in the relationship anymore.a few days back he was sick n wanted me to see him.but i said tat i had alot of work n all tat n told me to see a doc himslef?is tat mean?i did tta because a week before tat we quarreled n he said ok lets break u n jus be frens.if we are 2 be frens u dun expect me to go to his hse n take care of him rite?but if he dun love me he will not ask me to go over rite?he is frm another country n is all alone here without any family.is tat the reason y he is always expecting so much frm me?n e reason y we broke up was tat we wanted to catch this movie n i agreed but i had to give it a miss cause i had something on in the last min.so he went to watch tat movie alone.of cause i was furious.cant he jus wait??was i wrong?n wen i asked him"what kinda bf r u tat u went to watch a movie, tat we were suppose to watch tgt, alone?" he said tta he is no longer my bf.was i or he being unreasonable?i did not give in cause he is not a gem for me to tresure cause he has done some real man things to me before too n suddenly wen he was sick this girl from his office said tat she wanted to bring him to the clinic n all that.even go to his house!!Y DOES SHE CARE?if he reali loves me he can be reali firm n tell her not to come rite?if a guy is FIRM a gal cant do anything.am i right guys?he told me tat he told the girl not to come but she still wnated to..waht does tat mean?wen i heard tat i said ok im coming but later chnaged my mind cause i shld not be the reason tat she shld not go.he gotta be firm if he is serious wit me?even wen he asked me to cme he said tat im only his fren..n he even said that she is only a fren but she is more concerned tat i am..but then again it is because tat he wants me tta he kept calling me to come over rite?pls help me.IM VERY CONFUSED!!!! i wnat to know if what im doing is right or not?pls!!!!!!!!!


----------

